
The Fraught Cold War History of Novichok - tomohawk
http://www.spiegel.de/international/zeitgeist/novichok-has-long-overshadowed-moscow-washington-relations-a-1204481.html
======
sbmthakur
The page asked me to disable my Adblocker even when I am not using one.
Moreover, the notice was in German.

~~~
Yetanfou
Run uBlock origin in 'advanced' mode, block all third-party content, scripts
and frames. You'll get the article in a usable state without all the problems
caused by the zillion of third-party 'services' it tries to load. Even the
comments work, for which I think Der Spiegel should be commended as these
usually suffer first when running a strict blocker.

